# 5 Gal water filtration system (quick, cheap, and easy)



## Downtown (Nov 9, 2013)

This system can be made with a couple of 5 gal buckets and some inline water filters.. Great project to have around..

Home Made Berkey Water Filter by Daire


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I've bookmarked the page for future reference. That project looks so easy, I think I can do it!


----------



## addme (Nov 25, 2013)

The metal disc grinders will not mill fine flour. You need to get a stone grinder for fine flour.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I ran across something like this awhile ago and it's how I have mine set up. Simple and it works too.


----------

